# Beretta Neos.... grip kinda small.



## Sandibeach (Apr 30, 2012)

Checked out the Neos and really like it except the grip is a little small. Does anyone know if there is a grip sleeve that works for this pistol? I feel like it will turn in my hands when fired. Love everything about the pistol except for the small grip.
Sandibeach


----------



## eyetat (Feb 10, 2013)

I took black electrial tape rapped first backward on the the grip then built up a grip with tape .Feels good now with the build up.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

eyetat said:


> I took black electrial tape rapped first backward on the the grip then built up a grip with tape .Feels good now with the build up.


:anim_lol: :anim_lol: :anim_lol: :anim_lol: :smt038


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Go to a bike store, and talk them out of a ripped or punctured inner tube. Should be free.
Cut a section of unharmed tube, and slip it over your pistol's grip area. Trim to fit.

Bike inner tubes are usually made of slightly sticky rubber. It makes a good grip sleeve, and the price is right.


----------



## Cavere (Jan 1, 2013)

My hands are on the smaller side and yea the neos grips feel small. But honestly when I am shooting I barely notice it.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

I like the inner tube idea. I have a gun where that might be the cure I'm looking for.


----------



## Offset (May 20, 2013)

You can also use a small HOGue Handall Tactical Grip Sleeve and trim it to fit...


----------



## floridaowner (Dec 24, 2012)

I love my Neos. My hands are on the big side but don't have any issues with the grip. If this were a 9mm or bigger it might be a problem, but not on a .22.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

I enjoy my BU9 too, and have large hands. The only complaint I have with mine is that the small grip does make the gun feel a little top heavy.


----------

